# Pop-up camper ?



## Tadpole 1 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a Coachman Clipper pop-up that hangs up while letting it down and then free falls a few inches when it breaks free.  Can anybody please help.


----------



## Oldstick (Mar 12, 2012)

Could be many reasons, but did you release all the weight off of the jack stands first?  

Mine specifies not to raise or lower it with the stands down.  I assume that is because the frame could be under tension, interferring with the lift mechanism???


----------



## hiawassee1 (May 7, 2012)

Might be hanging up on something, look around the shell as you lower it and see if it catches something


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Aug 5, 2012)

I had a Jayco that had a pully with a groove cut in it. replaced it with a brass one from lowes. May need to prop up roof and take tension off cables, that how I found my problem. 3 cables were loose and still had tension cause it was hung in pulley


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 5, 2012)

Confederate_Jay said:


> I had a Jayco that had a pully with a groove cut in it. replaced it with a brass one from lowes. May need to prop up roof and take tension off cables, that how I found my problem. 3 cables were loose ane still had tension cause it was hung in pulley



I would also agree to check the pulleys. The plastic ones don't hold up too good.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 6, 2012)

x3 on the pulleys. I have had the same problem and replaced pulleys. Problem solved.


----------



## papachaz (Aug 11, 2012)

Oldstick said:


> Could be many reasons, but did you release all the weight off of the jack stands first?
> 
> Mine specifies not to raise or lower it with the stands down.  I assume that is because the frame could be under tension, interferring with the lift mechanism???



better check the manuals, the last pop up I had was a coachmen and it said to put the stabilizers down before you raise the roof, put them up after you let it down.

have you lubed the lift arms? get some dry silicone lube, raise the roof, get a piece of cardboard, slide the cardboard in between the lift arm and the canvas, spray the heck out of each lift arm. the cardboard keeps the silicone off the canvas, it's not good to get it on there. 

also, how long has it been since the rest of the system has been lubed? I also agree with checking the pulleys or cables being off track. if you unwind it too much after the roof is all the way down, too much slack in the cables can let them get off track or the pulleys


----------



## Davis31052 (Aug 11, 2012)

Take a peek at this link. Lots of information on the different type lift systems.

http://www.customcylindersintinc.com/camper_trailer_roof_lift_system.htm


----------

